# Have, or do you, compete in any dog sport?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I picked Conf, obedience, and field trials- those are the ones I have competed in, though none were actually with a Golden


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OK. I participate in WAY TOO MANY dog sports!

Conformation
Obedience
Rally
Agility
Hunt Tests
Dock Jumping
Working Trials
Lure Coursing
Straight/Oval Track Racing

Thankfully, I don't own a herding breed, or else I'd have to add herding to the list, too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I included lure coursing as "field trials" when I put mine- forgot racing, but of course this IS a GR forum.

Have you ever shown Zoie in breed?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm just starting out on the conformation ring, London will be heading off to the show ring around August. 
She went to a few shows last year.. we worked with a professional handler last summer, this year I would like to do all of the handling myself. Me and London have a show handling clinic coming up very soon, and some showing handling lessons coming up. I would like to some other events in a few years..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think I may have included "Not yet" and/or "No."


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If you know how and can add "Not yet, but I plan or hope to" and "Nope, not interested" go for it!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> If you know how and can add "Not yet, but I plan or hope to" and "Nope, not interested" go for it!


How's that? "Not yet, but I plan or hope to" and "Nope, I just can't find the time."

And I voted for "I can't find the time," because work just keeps me WAY too busy. I'd love to mess with agility of flyball, or even dock diving. But this job doesn't allow for the time....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Flyball was discovered way too late but Priska loves.She does her 2 favorite thinks,run,jump and get her ball.She started when she was six and i only went to 2 tournments.
my next dog will star young but flyball is not very well known and you still need to travel a lot.
I did conformation shows with all my other dogs,in Fr and they did pretty well.
Priska is my 1st golden.She is wonderful but not a show dog.


----------



## Kiss My Brass (May 27, 2007)

Well, "Not yet" for Agility. Most likely will start out with Rally first though.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I havent clicked any as I only do flyball properly with Harry, we take Tilly to have a go for fun but she isnt all that interested in balls, but she enjoys the social side! Flyball is quite big round here, there must be about 10 very local teams!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Past dogs from years ago ... obedience titles CD, CDX and UD only. Ozzy starts Rally classes in about a month & we'll compete as soon as he's ready in obedience & rally and then it will be on to agility training & hopefully competition.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Only training ~ no competitions. I don't like competing or contests!:uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What breed did you get your UD on?


----------

